# Help - Cannot access search websites like google or yahoo



## baiju (May 28, 2014)

Starting from today morning, I can't access search site google.com or google.co.in or yahoo.com. When I try to open google.com I am forwarded to a page saying to update flash player. When accessing yahoo, it says to update Internet Explorer, eventhough I'm using Opera. Same problem when I tried firefox. See image below. I can access all other websites, including thinkdigit.

*i59.tinypic.com/jfht36.png


*i59.tinypic.com/2n6dcid.png

I'm using bsnl broadband if that helps.


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

looks like you have a malware in your PC. check using an updated Anti Virus. also check using malwarebytes


----------



## baiju (May 28, 2014)

Thanks. I am using avast av since the last two years and it is updated regularly. This is an office pc and some others may have installed unwanted apps. A few weeks back I saw an application named something like safesearch installed. I had  uninstalled it that time. Will check for malware.


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

>Dont install that update!!!
>Install Malwarebytes and scan your PC(Hardly 20MB). It will also scan for potentially unwanted programs(like BS toolbars). Avast doesn't detect this low-quality malware LOL.
>Check for installed programs and see if you can find suspect.

--update--
>Safesearch can be safely removedby malwarebytes (safesearch is PUP). It might came from any other app installation. This why its recommended to read everything and not bypass everything by next-next-next...install
>After removal, remove all browser shortcuts from start menu/taskbar/desktop and create new. Shotcuts too will be infected and it will cause reinstall.


No need to worry as this isn't actually a "MALWARE"


----------



## baiju (May 28, 2014)

^^ Thanks. I didn't update flashplayer or IE. I will scan the system with malwarebytes. I'm usually very careful while installing or downloading applications, but since this being office pc, others also use it without care.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

plus, you can switch over to chrome, better than firefox and IE IMHO.
haven't used opera as of recently, so can't compare it with chrome.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> This why its recommended to read everything and not bypass everything by next-next-next...install


100% true. I myself noticed this while installing some softwares. 

BTW what's PUP!?


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> 100% true. I myself noticed this while installing some softwares.
> 
> BTW what's PUP!?



Potentially unwanted programs. (Acronym used by antiviruses)


----------



## baiju (May 29, 2014)

Installed malwarebytes and it detected a few malwares in a laptop and one in a desktop pc. But that didn't solve the problem. Then I tried to search about the problem in my mobile phone connected to the same wi-fi router and guess what, ucbrowser also showed a message to update the flash plugin. Then I tried 3g internet in mobile and there was no problem when the laptop was connected to wi-fi hotspot from the mobile. As a last resort, I reset the broadband modem and it solved the problem.


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

Can you post your DNS settings here? I was thinking it might be a problem. 

try changing your DNS settings to 208.27.222.222 / 208.67.220.220 this is OpenDNS address.

EDIT: LOL I didn't read your full reply. I see that you reset your modem. I am not sure how your DNS/DHCP settings would have changed..


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Can you post your DNS settings here? I was thinking it might be a problem.
> 
> try changing your DNS settings to 208.27.222.222 / 208.67.220.220 this is OpenDNS address.
> 
> EDIT: LOL I didn't read your full reply. I see that you reset your modem. I am not sure how your DNS/DHCP settings would have changed..



Might be because of that safesearch infection


----------



## baiju (May 29, 2014)

I don't know what exactly happened with the modem. I had enabled port forwarding in a few ports to control a few apps like transmission.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

^^ it its solved then you can request mod to close this thread


----------



## baiju (May 29, 2014)

The problem is solved. Mods please close this thread. Thanks.


----------

